# headlight problem



## 1991maxse (Jan 19, 2005)

*headlight problem/relay location*

Hey,
heres my problem my high beams dont work. I checked all the fuses
I could find, all is well. I took the stalk apart and all tested well.my question is 1. is there a high beam relay?? where is it?

2. could it be the anti theft relay??

any help here would be of great help. thanks in advance jeff

almost forgot low beams are fine and when switched to high the dash indicator does not light either


----------

